# Monster named Doomhammer looking for RP!



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

This ad is currently a work in progress to abide by the rules and terms of service as the first ad wasn't pg-13 as I would have liked


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings my friend I believe you and I will get along just fine
Here is my refernce:


----------



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Greetings my friend I believe you and I will get along just fine
> Here is my refernce:


I hope I didn't come on too strong when I posted all of that ^~^. I think we will get along just fine too


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

You might receive a strike for doing this


----------



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> You might receive a strike for doing this


Why? What did I do wrong


----------



## modfox (Jul 20, 2016)

*screams*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

You try to keep stuff regarding NSFW stuff away from the general places, unless they no longer care


----------



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm working on a safer version to post


----------



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


>


Trust me I have seen much worse on the forums


----------



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

modfox said:


> *screams*


I'm recently new to the forums so I'm still discovering what to post and what not too


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Muscle Monster Metro said:


> I'm recently new to the forums so I'm still discovering what to post and what not too


Yeah, I got a strike when I just said "anything" for an RP


----------



## Muscle Monster Metro (Jul 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Yeah, I got a strike when I just said "anything" for an RP


Man that must have been terrible


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 21, 2016)

But then I created a memorial thread for the cops who died in the dallas massacre, it ended up being the most racist thread on the forums. I stayed out of that thread and wished I didn't create it. I just started the thread, everyone else became racist.


----------

